# My Rig



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

"Just And Old Plywood Boat With A 40 Tahatsu WithA Manual Choke" 










My Underwaters 










Before the OD Job










A few fromearlier this year.( had to add a few fish pic.)


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice :takephoto!!!



It doesnt matter how much money you have in your boat/rig...as long as you are able to get out there and get some fish and have a good time...that is all that matters!!!!



:clap:clap:clap


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

It works dont it? :clap


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

From the number of fish your getting it lookslike it works pretty damn good to me :toast


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks good. Especially if it catchs fish.:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice rig! I bet you have a lot of good stories to tell from fishing out of that boat...What year and model is it????


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

91 Stauter 15 1/2' Bait Boat


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Just an old plywood boat..... thats got a good ring to it.... that would make a great country song


----------

